# Combining Zones



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I have 2 shaded areas on opposite sides of my yard. Both areas don't need as much water as the rest of the yard.

Assuming I use the same heads/precipitation rates for both, and have sufficient flow rates and pressure to service all the heads, is there any reason not to have those in the same zone?

The valve would be about 20 feet from the first group of sprinklers, and there would be about 120 feet between the last sprinkler in the first group and the first sprinkler on the other side of the yard.

If I can combine them, I'm good to go with my current 8 zone controller, otherwise I have to buy a new one that has more than 8.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it feasible to loop them together (2 pipes linking ends)? Or are you only able to add a single bridging pipe between them?


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Would probably be a lot of work to loop them, since the last head in the far group is at the bottom of a pretty steep incline. I suppose I could double it back and put it in the same trench as the first pipe if there was a need to loop them?

I was thinking more along the lines of 1 pipe that essentially runs from one side of the yard to the other, with one group of heads fairly close to the valve, and then the other group of heads on the other side of the yard, with the pipe ending at the last head on that far side of the yard.

Hard to explain, so hopefully pictures will help...

The last head in the first group would be right about where the dark green grass is in the bottom left:



The pipe would then run to the right of the pine tree bed down that gradual slope, and feed heads that run along the fence behind that group of trees, ending behind the trees on the far left in the picture.

Here is a close up from that far left side showing where the last head in the group would be (at the bottom of the hill):


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know if I want to irrigate that hole. 

But you can have two valves and connect both solenoids to the same output from the controller. Try to use a higher gauge wire if the distance is long and each valve wire directly from the controller to the valve.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah, the more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards just leaving it alone. Haven't had an issue with that area not getting enough water in the 1.5 years we've been here, so might be more trouble and expense than it's worth. Not sure I'm ready to extend the bed to the fence yet, since it's quicker and cheaper to just mow than have to maintain the mulch/pre-emergent/etc., but I could see that being likely at some point.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You might not need to irrigate it at all. It is in a shade area and some of the water table will flow that way. Maybe add a main line up in the mulch area to provide a quick connect hose spigot spot. If you need to irrigated, having a place to connect the hose is half the battle. Of course it won't be automated but maybe good enough.

Check Ware irrigation install thread for the quick connect I'm talking about.


----------

